# Problema BIOS de Laptop thinkpad IBM



## Alex1165 (Ago 6, 2006)

Saludos a todos, tengo problema con laptop ibm thinkpad 380z type 2635-JGU. el problema consiste en que quite la pila que soporta la bios y no encuentro como repararlo. al inicial me da los siguientes errores 161,163 el primero se refiere a la pila, pero no se cual es el segundo. si me pueden ayudar para saber que significa error 163 y si es posible a conseguir el bios para la reinstalacion del mismo. gracia a todos y espero alguna respuesta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2006)

si quitas la pila queda todo por defecto pero no deberia darte mas problemas.
Entra en la bios y pon la fecha actual y poco mas deberias de hacer.

Si vas a la pagina de hp y buscas el service manual deberias encontrarlo y alli hay todos los codigos de error.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Me parece que el 163 es de teclado... pero me imagino que debe ser por culpa de la bateria, de todos modos la solucion es la que te dieron, reemplaza la pila, entra a la bios, editala a los valores correctos de configuracion y salvala de nuevo, se debe arreglar el problema...


----------

